# Glory B and Bretta Lee Wildhaus-Video, Nothing but Q's



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Also have some friends with their dogs on the video. Neat to compare the different runs/breeds/handlers!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice video!!!  Looks like fun... I want to watch one in person.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

:groovy::thumbup: Yeah Bretta and Glory B!!! What amazing team you guys are, so smooth, polished and professional looking. 

Absolutely love the Bretta's speed, faster and more agile than some of those smaller dogs, even though she was jumping bigger jumps. And look how GOOD Glory is, being so focused and careful to do everything just right. 

Best part of all is the "You were CRAZY out there!" at the end - Love them crazy dogs! :wub:


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Great job! Very impressive to watch!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice runs! I'm happy to see some new video of your dogs! You've been dormant for a bit on here...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> Nice runs! I'm happy to see some new video of your dogs! You've been dormant for a bit on here...


Took about 4 months off from agility entirely Nov/Dec/Jan/Feb to give all of us a bit of a break. Looks like it's paying off! 


:wild: :wub: :wild: :wub:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So good to see vids of your girls again! Super speedy beauties!!


----------

